# Pelpro Wood Pellet Stove Convection Fan Operation at startup - why?



## Don2222 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello

As I was getting hit by cool air, I was just thinking about this.

During startup the room blower comes on immediately and blows cold air until the stove warms and it blows warm air! I asked another owner and their Pelpro does that also!

Pelpro support mailed out a wiring diagram to me so I pulled it up. See diagram below.
Note: The wiring diagram is NOT in the owner's manual.

Looking at the wire diagram you can see that power is supplied to the convection fan thru the F140 snap disc from the incoming AC line which always has power. In this way when the stove is turned off the convection blower will run until the internal stove temperature drops below 140 Deg F. Ok that is normally the way most stoves work.

However if you look at the diagram below there is also an orange wire #7 from the control panel thru the Molex connector that also supplies AC power to the room blower during the start cycle. Thus the cold air coming out before warmup! I do not like this. I could cut the orange wire!

*Does anyone know why Canadian Comfort Industries designed this uncomfortable way? Other stoves do not do it?*


Click diagram to enlarge


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe they try and extract every BTU?

Other stoves burn for awhile and then start up.. Throwing precious BTU's out the vent....


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 26, 2012)

On the Englander stoves, The "Air On Temp" button, allows you to lower the temperature that the room blower comes on. That is a nice feature!

I could put a switch on the Pelpro so there would be a choice to have it come on after the stove was warm? I just do not like cool air blowing on me, especially when I am trying to get warm. LOL


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 26, 2012)

The AOT on the CPM controls the stirrer. (Read this somewhere also) But I have shut it off (tinkering) for a few minutes. The manual tells you how to do this.

On 1 it spins a lil bit here and there. On 0 it is turned off completely.

When in start up and shut down it turns more and more often. For start up the turning more often helps get the fire going and in shut down it turns more often to help eject as much ash out as possible. 

On other models the AOT does control the On Temp. But the CPM has different controls for AOT.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 26, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> The AOT on the CPM controls the stirrer. (Read this somewhere also) But I have shut it off (tinkering) for a few minutes. The manual tells you how to do this.
> 
> On 1 it spins a lil bit here and there. On 0 it is turned off completely.
> 
> ...


 
That is very interesting. I am sure that is one of the main differences programmed into the CPM chip that plugs into the generic Englander control board!


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Don, On the pelpro board. Is there a manual convection fan switch? I remember this happening(think it was a older pelpro) and all it was, was the operator hit the switch. We hit the switch again and it then waited to see the fan limit switch to start the blower.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 27, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Don, On the pelpro board. Is there a manual convection fan switch? I remember this happening(think it was a older pelpro) and all it was, was the operator hit the switch. We hit the switch again and it then waited to see the fan limit switch to start the blower.


 
Thanks Jay
The control panel has 6 settings for the manual fan switch.
Off
Low
Low/Medium
Medium
Medium/High
High

The manual is sketchy sometimes.

So I will try startup with the fan off and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello Jay

Well I tried it and the room fan was not coming on, so I turned it on Low. I do not want to overfire the unit right now!

Here is what the manual states:
*For optimum heat transfer, the FAN setting should be set at LOW or MEDIUM. The appliance will run the FAN at*
*HIGH speed when needed, automatically.*

So either the fan would have come on or the unit would have overfired and blown a snap switch!

So I called Treavor in Pelpro Tech support.

He said the unit will not overfire, the 140 Degree Fan Snap Disc will turn the blower on to high and then off as needed. So I can see if this room blower snap disc fails then the unit will overfire and maybe catch on fire!

So that is why you should at least turn it on Low or Medium like the manual states!
This is why it is designed this way!


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 27, 2012)

If you look at the wiring diagram you'll see the L250 snap disc. This is your over fire protection. Once it hits it it stops the auger from feeding. But go by the manual, I see no issue with the fan coming on sooner. The stove will catch up to it in time. Just don't try warming your buns when it first fires up.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 27, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> If you look at the wiring diagram you'll see the L250 snap disc. This is your over fire protection. Once it hits it it stops the auger from feeding. But go by the manual, I see no issue with the fan coming on sooner. The stove will catch up to it in time. Just don't try warming your buns when it first fires up.


 
Oh, yes that is right Jay!
Actually switching out the orange wire would also prevent any manual blower speed settings from working. It needs a thermocouple, or delay on, to work like other stoves. Since there is none that is the way it must work.


----------



## pip3398 (Apr 27, 2012)

Don,  If you wanted it to work like other stoves, you could just locate an extra (maybe 100 or 110 deg) snap disc near the other disc and rewire the orange wire to go through this. 

This would allow you to set it for low or medium and if for some reason it got too hot would still kick up to high if it got over 140 deg.

Not that you want to modify it but this would work if you need a way.

Rich


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Apr 27, 2012)

Rich,

Don needs to leave the stove in factory condition, he refurbs and resells them.

BTW, Don did you talk to that party near me about that stove?


----------



## smwilliamson (Apr 27, 2012)

Don, the fan comes on if the CB setting is on. The CB remembers the last setting as long as it is plugged in. You can move the blower selection to off if you want. Also, there are 3 modes of operation too. power on the unit and hold the off button down to cycle between 1&2 on/off, 3&4 high/low or 1&4 manual. if it is the older accutron II board it will not have the thermostat module installed so the only way it will work right is on the 1&4 setting. Often, if you are unplugging and plugging in wire terminals while the unit is starting up or operating you will get the CB all in a funk and the stove will not know what it's own name is....ALWAYS unplug the cord and press the ON button for 10 seconds to depower the capacitors then start it up again if you ever remove a lead from anything while it's plugged in.

The stove uses limit switches for everything (NC) and when the CB loses the ground of a curcuit it takes action but will act all weird if that ground is lost during start up.

ALSO NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER open the service panels on a Danson product if it is plugged it. Doesn't have to be on. If the CB cooling towers touch anything metal or even get near anything metal, the capacitors will short out and in a display of electrical wizrdry, the board will be fried. Ask me how I know....Ask me why I keep a board on hand all the time.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 27, 2012)

pip3398 said:


> Don, If you wanted it to work like other stoves, you could just locate an extra (maybe 100 or 110 deg) snap disc near the other disc and rewire the orange wire to go through this.
> 
> This would allow you to set it for low or medium and if for some reason it got too hot would still kick up to high if it got over 140 deg.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Rich

That's a great idea.
But I do have to keep it stock for now.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 27, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Don, the fan comes on if the CB setting is on. The CB remembers the last setting as long as it is plugged in. You can move the blower selection to off if you want. Also, there are 3 modes of operation too. power on the unit and hold the off button down to cycle between 1&2 on/off, 3&4 high/low or 1&4 manual. if it is the older accutron II board it will not have the thermostat module installed so the only way it will work right is on the 1&4 setting. Often, if you are unplugging and plugging in wire terminals while the unit is starting up or operating you will get the CB all in a funk and the stove will not know what it's own name is....ALWAYS unplug the cord and press the ON button for 10 seconds to depower the capacitors then start it up again if you ever remove a lead from anything while it's plugged in.
> 
> The stove uses limit switches for everything (NC) and when the CB loses the ground of a curcuit it takes action but will act all weird if that ground is lost during start up.
> 
> ALSO NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER open the service panels on a Danson product if it is plugged it. Doesn't have to be on. If the CB cooling towers touch anything metal or even get near anything metal, the capacitors will short out and in a display of electrical wizrdry, the board will be fried. Ask me how I know....Ask me why I keep a board on hand all the time.


 
Thanks Scott for re-iterating that for us. I know a guy that spent $1200 on those control boards. Those control boards are sensitive!

Also the brand new control boards are painted with Accutron II on the front so we know they are compatible and will replace the older Accutron II and III boards. The paperwork that comes with the new boards say Accutron IV to show they are the latest boards with all the bug fixes!


----------

